# Son's Fighting



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have two sons that are eight and six and lately all they seem to do is fight. Is this normal and will they ever get along again? They are just driving me nuts lately with this not getting along. For so long they got along and now they cannot do anything together for five minutes without it turning into a big production.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It all depends on how competative they are. With kids that feel they have to or want to compete this is normal. My two nephews are like that and have been for years. Chances are until each have their own things and their own friends they will continue like this. You may want to sit down with them and let them know every time they do it they will have to clean the house for free, or get a time out..then follow through. Often it will limit the behavior atleast around you.

draconis


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

Kids go through this and the longer it continues the worse it gets. I have seen separation work well, where each has their own bedroom. If they don't have access to each other for casual, unsupervised play, things calm down.


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it's a normal stage of life, however they have to be taught how to get along. Make sure the fire is not being fueled by parents showing any sign of favoritism or making one the boss of the other.


----------



## Jewel (Nov 5, 2007)

I think it's normal for them to fight for a while, as they probably feel they are constantly competing. I agree that it is important that they learn to get along, but I think it's pretty normal for this to happen.


----------



## simplyme43920 (Jan 8, 2008)

i think its normal too, my boys fight alot but i make them shake hands and apoligize. i use to dress them alike, they share a room and have alot of the same friends or atleast thier individual friends may be brothers so they all end up playing the same things. but when they had to go to different schools the youngest had trouble copeing with his brother no longer being there but he adjusted well after a short time. they have that "i can fight with him but no one else had better" attitude


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

simplyme43920 said:


> "i can fight with him but no one else had better" attitude


Many brothers are like that! lol.

draconis


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

When I had two boys 7 years apart I thought that fighting would be something I didn't have to worry about! But boy was I wrong!

I think all siblings fight, it's just how much & how nasty they get. To a certain extent I think they'll grow out of it as the older one moves into the next stage of development & they're no longer competing for the same things. 

You can just make sure that boundaries are drawn (ie bickering you'll tolerate, physical violence you won't) & no blood spilt! 

Green-Moo


----------



## juls (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh yes...I have 3 boys and a girl...My two older boys 13 and 11...Fight like CRAZY and drives me there too. They too went through a stage where they did everything together..I mean everything, now I am lucky to get them to take the trash out without a huge fight outbreak...

But also as someone else said, no one else is allowed to mess with them..lol..My oldest will battle to the death with my second on but if someone at school messes with him he is all over them.

I find that the best thing to do is(unless they are drawing blood) I ignore it. I can't all the time, but I try. And if it gets to be to much, I send them outside..They hate that..I say "go outside, and when your done you guys can come back in"..They hate it cuase it's really cold...I make them bundle up and out they go..

Usually only takes about 10 mins an they are saying "mom we will stop fighting"...

Good luck, mine are on spring break right now AND I am moving this week...I swear god invented spring break to get back at us parents...


----------

